# Soft proofing in LR 5.2



## pknight (Sep 6, 2013)

LR 5.2 is going to have the capabilities of ACR 8.2.  ACR 8.1 allowed CC users to soft proof in CMYK and LAB color spaces.  Will this ability be available in LR 5.2?  If so, will we also be able to export in those color spaces?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 7, 2013)

CMYK and LAB aren't likely to be available in LR until version 6, and even then, I can't promise they'll be added.


----------



## pknight (Sep 8, 2013)

*Ah well*



Victoria Bampton said:


> CMYK and LAB aren't likely to be available in LR until version 6, and even then, I can't promise they'll be added.



So, LR 5.2 doesn't really have ACR 8.2, or at least not all of it.  Too bad.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 9, 2013)

No, the engine behind it is generally the same, but which features are available varies a bit.  ACR doesn't (er, didn't) have things like dragging on the histogram, etc.


----------

